# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  عروبة : الامام أبو حنيفة النعمان للمرحوم الدكتور ناجي معروف

## جمال الكيلاني

*عروبة : الامام أبو حنيفة النعمان*
*للمرحوم الدكتور ناجي معروف*
*مسودة مكتوبة بخط اليد موجدة بين أوراق الدكتور عبد العزيز الدوري** .*

*يعد الامام الاعظم ابو حنيفة النعمان بن ثابت الكوفي ، من اهم الشخصيات في تاريخ العربية الاسلامية والتي كان لها دور كبير وفعال في النهضة العربية الاسلامية فهو صاحب مدرسة فقهية كبيرة مازالت قائمة ، وصاحب المسجد الكبير في بغداد**.*

*تجمع جميع الروايات التاريخية المتداولة على عراق**ية الرجل وعراقية ولادته وتختلف ، في اصل اسرته ، فمنهم من قال فارسي ومنهم من قال افغاني ومنهم من قال عربي** .* 
*وهنا وجب علينا البحث والتدقيق والتقرير ، حسب المعطيات التاريخية والجغرافية المتاحة** .*
*فمن الثابت والمعلوم تاريخيا ، ان الرجل ولد في العراق لاسرة عراقية صميمة والراجح انه ولد في الانبار من ارض بابل (العراق) . وتؤكد المصادر التاريخية ان العراق كانت تسكنه القبائل العربية قبل الفتح الاسلامي ، بشكل كبير وكان لها الدور الاكبر والمتميز في عمليات التحرير العربية الاسلامية ،**واجمعوا على ان ديانة اهله كانت نصرانية وهي ديانة عرب العراق وديانة دولة المناذرة العربية ،بل ان اسم الامام ابوحنيفة (النعمان**)* *فيه دلالة تاريخية كبيرة على انتماء ابائه الى عرب العراق الذين سكنوه قبل الاسلام فهو اسم لملك مهم من ملوك العراق العرب، كانت له صولات ضد الدولة الساسانية التي كانت جاثمة على قلوب اهل العراق لحقبة طويلة من الزمن** .*

*قال الخطيب البغدادي (ت463هج) : كان ابو حنيفة نبطيا ، اي من عرب سواد العراق ، وفي رواية اخرى للخطيب يؤكد انه انحدر من الانبار في غرب العراق وهو الراجح لدينا لانه المكان الوحيد الذي حدد بالذات داخل ارض بابل مما يدل ثبوت الرواية ، وفي رواية مرفوعة الى حفيده القاضي اسماعيل بن حماد ، قال : نحن ابناء فارس الاحرار ، والمعروف ان الابناء في تلك الحقبة من العرب المولدين ومن المعلوم ان عاصمة فارس كانت المدائن (طيسفون) اي المقصود انه من ابناء العراق والذي كان جزءا من دولة فارس الساسانية ومركزها والرجل تحدث عن المكان لا العرق، واكد ابن ساباط انحداره العربي- العراقي بالقول (ولد ابو حنيفة وابوه نصراني) والمعروف ان عرب العراق نصارى وفرسه زرادشتيون وهم قله – رجعت الى ديارها في فارس بعد الفتح ، وقال الكردري في مناقب ابي حنيفة ، وهو من اعلام الاحناف ، ان ابا حنيفة من اهل بغداد قبل دخول العباسيين اليها وقال : انه من اهل بابل (والعراق كله كان يعرف ببابل- وبابل التاريخية هي العراق الحالي : حوار مع طه باقر**) .*
*ومجموع هذه الروايات تؤكد تحريف كلمة بابل الى كلمة كابل عند ابن النديم والذي قال انه من كابل ، وهذا ليس له سند تاريخي او جغرافي* 
*واستنادا الى مقولة : (اهل مكة ادرى بشعابها) ،توكد المصادر الحنفية، انه عربي الارومة ، وان ثابت بن المرزبان ، من بني يحيى بن زيد بن أسد ، من عرب الازد الذين هاجروا من اليمن وسكنوا ارض العراق بعد انهيار سد مأرب جراء سيل العرم** .*
*وهناك بعض الدراسات الحديثة ، تصر اصرارا مقيتا على كونه فارسي ، بدون التثبت من المعلومة او حتى مقارنتها مع مثيلاتها ، ككتاب الفقيه المصري -محمد ابو زهرة في كتابه عن ابي حنيفة- والرجل فقيه لا مؤرخ وان كتب في تاريخ الفقه ، ورجاله ، ومن جاء بعده اعتمد عليه مع الاسف الشديد ، ولقد اخبرني الشيخ محمود شلتوت (شيخ الازهر الشريف) انه مقتنع تماما ان الامام الاعظم عربي النسب ، وقد ناقش ابا زهرة في كتابه بعد نشره ووعده بنشر النقاش ولكن المنية لم تمهل الرجل والذي اشار في هامش كتابه الى وجود هذه الروايات التي تقول بعروبة الامام الاعظم وينسبها الى متعصبي الحنفية ولست ادري هل درى ان الحنفية هم اصحاب مذهبه واتباعه واعرف الناس به وبتاريخه** .*

*ومن المستشرقين أستغرب المستشرق الكبير ، كارل بروكلمان في دراسته المنشورة ،في المجلة الالمانية للمستشرقين ،حول غفلة المؤرخين العراقيين عن عراقية ابي حنيفة وكونه من عرب الحيرة القدامى ، ونسبته الى غير اهله ، وهو رمز بغداد الوطني ، ومن الاحناف الهنود يؤكد الشيخ شاه ولي الله الدهلوي الفاروقي (ت1762) ان الامام الاعظم من العرب لا غيرهم ، وانتقد بشدة كل من نسبه لغيرهم** .*
*وخلال مناقشتنا للموضوع انا والمرحوم مصطفى جواد ، بحضور الدكتور حسين علي محفوظ والدكتور عبد العزيز الدوري، في دار المعلمين العالية، قال الرجل مقتنعا ، الغريب نحن العراقيون ننسب اعلامنا الى غيرنا ، في ظل روايات، متوفرة في العديد من المصادر وان جل المصادر الحنفية تؤكد نسب ابي حنيفة العربي كونهم الاقرب والادرى – بصاحبهم واما ارتباطه بتيم فهو من باب الاتحاد القبلي وهذا معروف لان اغلب عرب العراق تحالف مع القبائل الفاتحة ودخلت معها في احلاف** .*
*ومن المعلوم ان مصطفى جواد خط لنفسه منهجا معلوما وهو اعتماد المصاددر القريبة لموضوع البحث : اي اذا كتب عن بغداد فيعتمد مؤرخا بغداديا واذا كتب عن دمشق يعتمد مؤرخا دمشقيا واذا كتب عن الشافعي يعتمد مؤرخا شافعيا ..وهكذا** ..* 
*وخلاصة تتبعي للموضوع المدون وغير المدون ، ان الامام ابي حنيفة عربي النسب ، من عرب الانبار في العراق والذين سكنوه قبل الاسلام** .*

*مصادر*

*-**رسالة من أبي حنيفة الى عثمان البتي –مخطوط بدار الكتب المصرية تحت رقم 1617 ميكروفلم 39762*
*-**مجهول ،سيرة أبو حنيفة –تحت رقم 1378-علم الكلام ، ميكروفلم 39927**.
-**ابو منصور الماتريدي ،تاريخ ابو حنيفة –مخطوط بدلر الكتب المصرية ،تحت الرقم 258-عقائد تيمور –ميكروفلم رقم 30605*
*-**محمد بن يوسف –مناقب الامام الاعظم –مخطوط بدار الكتب المصرية تحت الرقم 107**.
-**البزازي ،مناقب الامام ابي حنيفة-مخطوط النظامية الهند رقم 1329**.
-**الخطيب البغدادي ، تاريخ بغداد ،مخطوط دار الكتب المصرية 985 تاريخ ،ميكروفلم رقم 2016**.
-* *شاه ولي الله ، سيرة ابي حنيفة النعمان ، مخطوط صغير ، جامعة عليكرة رقم9635**.*
*Top of Form*

----------


## جمال الكيلاني

مقالة نادرة جدا وجدت بين اوراق ومقتنيات العلامة المرحوم الدكتور عبد العزيز الدوري المؤرخ الكبير ، من قبل أحد الباحثين ولاهميتها نضعها هنا ..لتأخذ مكانها الصحيح ..رحم الله علامة العرب ناجي معروف ورحم الله المؤرخ عبد العزيز الدوري ... والحمد لله رب العالمين .

----------


## منذر ابو محمد

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلوملت

----------


## جمال الكيلاني

ولقد اكد عراقية الامام الاعظم ...الدكتور رشيد الخيون في كتابه : الاديان والمذاهب في العراق .طبعة المانيا وافرد فصلا خاصا للموضوع اكد عراقيته الصميمة واصله الانباري - البابلي - العربي

----------


## جمال الكيلاني

*أبو حنيفة النعمان*من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة


 هذه المقالة عن *أبو حنيفة النعمان*. لتصفح عناوين مشابهة، انظر *أبو حنيفة*.

*أبو حنيفة* أو *أبو حنيفة النعمان* أو *نعمان بن ثابت بن زوطا بن مرزبان‎* المولود سنة (80 هـ/699م) بالكوفة وهو عربي الاصل واكد ذلك الدكتور ناجي معروف حيث قال (ان الامام أبو حنيفة من اعلام العراق تعود أصوله إلى عرب العراق الذين استوطنوا قبل الإسلام [1] ، [2] . والتي كانت آنذاك حاضرة من حواضر العلم، تموج بحلقات الفقه والحديث والقراءات واللغة والعلوم، وتمتلئ مساجدها بشيوخ العلم وأئمته، وفي هذه المدينة قضى *النعمان* معظم حياته متعلماً وعالماً، وتردد في صباه الباكر بعد أن حفظ القرآن على هذه الحلقات، لكنه كان منصرفاً إلى مهنة التجارة مع أبيه، فلما رآه عامر الشعبي الفقيه الكبير ولمح ما فيه من مخايل الذكاء ورجاحة العقل أوصاه بمجالسة العلماء والنظر في العلم : *عليك بالنظر في العلم..و مجالسة العلماء..فإنني أرى فيك يقظة وحركة. الإمام الشعبي.*[بحاجة لمصدر] ، فاستجاب لرغبته وانصرف بهمته إلى حلقات الدرس، فروى الحديث ودرس اللغة والأدب، وكان من كثرة اهتمامهِ بأن لا يضيع عنه ما يتلقاه من العلم يقضي الوقت في الطواف على المجالس حاملاً أوراقه وقلمه، واتجه إلى دراسة علم الكلام حتى برع فيه و مكّنه ذلك من مجادلة أصحاب الفرق المختلفة ومحاجّاتهم في بعض مسائل العقيدة، ثم انصرف إلى الفقه ولزم دروس الفقه عند حماد بن أبي سليمان. اشتهر بورعه، وكان تاجراً مشهوراً بالصدقِ والأمانة والوفاء.
*محتويات*  [اعرض] 


*[عدل]النشأة*في الكوفة إحدى مدن العراق الكبرى ولد الأمام أبو حنيفة النعمان بن ثابت وسماه أبوه النعمان تيمنا بأحد ملوك العراق الأوائل أو ملوك المناذرة العرب لان الاسم عربي  ! هو من أسرة عربية ترجع إلى موطنها الاصلي مدينة بابل[3]![4] وحين انعم الله على جده زوطا بالإسلام دخل في بني تيم الله بن ثعلبة وتأثر بما سمع من الأمام علي رضي الله عنه! وكان معه, ومن أتباعه! وورث أبو حنيفة عن أبيه وجده حبا لآل البيت صادف قلبا خاليا فتمكن منه! وكان له أستاذه الإمام جعفر الصادق أسوة حسنه. ولقد أوغر ميله إلى الائمة من آل البيت صدور الأمويين والعباسيين عليه-على السواء- مما كان له أثره في حياته.مات أبوه قبل أن يشتد عوده وتولت أمه تربيته وتنشئته.
*[عدل]شيوخه*بلغ عدد شيوخ أبي حنيفة أربعة آلاف شيخ، فيهم سبعة من الصحابة، وثلاثة وتسعون من التابعين، والباقي من أتباعهم وأبرزهم : حماد بن أبي سليمان جاء في "المغني": هو أبو إسماعيل، كوفي يُعدّ تابعيًا سمع أنسًا والنخعي وكان أعلمهم برأي النخعي، روى عنه أبو حنيفة ألفي حديث من أحاديث الأحكام، وأكثر من ثلث أحاديث الإمام في مسنده الذي جمعه الحَصْكَفي، هي برواية الإمام عنه عن إبراهيم بن أبي موسى الأشعري، عن الأسود عن عائشة رضي الله عنهم.
من شيوخه أيضًا إبراهيم بن محمد المنتشر الكوفي، وإبراهيم بن يزيد النخعي الكوفي، وأيوب السختياني البصري، والحارث بن عبد الرحمن الهمذاني الكوفي وربيعة بن عبد الرحمن المدني المعروف بربيعة الرأي، وسالم بن عبد الله أحد الفقهاء السبعة، وسعيد بن مسروق والد سفيان الثوري، وسليمان بن يسار الهلالي المدني وعاصم بن كليب بن شهاب الكوفي.
ابن عقدة الحافظ حدثنا جعفر بن محمد بن حسين بن حازم حدثني إبراهيم بن محمد الرماني أبو نجيح سمعت حسن بن زياد *سمعت أبا حنيفة* وسئل من أفقه من رأيت قال ما رأيت أحدا أفقه من جعفر بن محمد لما أقدمه المنصور الحيرة بعث إلي فقال يا أبا حنيفة إن الناس قد فتنوا بجعفر ابن محمد فهيىء له من مسائلك الصعاب فهيأت له أربعين مسألة ثم أتيت أبا جعفر(المنصور) وجعفر جالس عن يمينه فلما بصرت بهما دخلني لجعفر من الهيبة ما لا يدخلني لأبي جعفر فسلمت وأذن لي فجلست ثم التفت إلي جعفر فقال يا أبا عبد الله(جعفر بن محمد) تعرف هذا قال نعم هذا أبو حنيفة ثم أتبعها قد أتانا ثم قال يا أبا حنيفة هات من مسائلك نسأل أبا عبد الله فابتدأت أسأله فكان يقول في المسألة أنتم تقولون فيها كذا وكذا وأهل المدينة يقولون كذا وكذا ونحن نقول كذا وكذا فربما تابعنا وربما تابع أهل المدينة وربما خالفنا جميعا حتى أتيت على أربعين مسألة ما أخرم منها مسألة ثم قال أبو حنيفة أليس قد روينا أن أعلم الناس أعلمهم باختلاف الناس.[5]
*[عدل]رئاسة حلقة الفقه*وبعد موت شيخه حماد بن أبي سليمان آلت رياسة حلقة الفقه إلى أبي حنيفة، وهو في الأربعين من عمره، والتفّ حوله تلاميذه ينهلون من علمه وفقهه، وكانت له طريقة مبتكرة في حل المسائل والقضايا التي كانت تُطرح في حلقته؛ فلم يكن يعمد هو إلى حلها مباشرة، وإنما كان يطرحها على تلاميذه، ليدلي كل منهم برأيه، ويعضّد ما يقول بدليل، ثم يعقّب هو على رأيهم، ويصوّب ما يراه صائبا، حتى تُقتل القضية بحثاً، ويجتمع أبو حنيفة وتلاميذه على رأي واحد يقررونه جميعا.
وكان أبو حنيفة يتعهد تلاميذه بالرعاية، وينفق على بعضهم من مالهِ، مثلما فعل مع تلميذه أبي يوسف حين تكفّله بالعيش لما رأى ضرورات الحياة تصرفه عن طلب العلم، وأمده بماله حتى يفرغ تماما للدراسة، يقول أبو يوسف المتوفى سنة (182هـ = 797م): "وكان يعولني وعيالي عشرين سنة، وإذا قلت له: ما رأيت أجود منك، يقول: كيف لو رأيت حماداً –يقصد شيخه- ما رأيت أجمع للخصال المحمودة منه".
وكان مع اشتغاله يعمل بالتجارة، حيث كان له محل في الكوفة لبيع الخزّ (الحرير)، يقوم عليه شريك له، فأعانه ذلك على الاستمرار في خدمة العلم، والتفرغ للفقه.
*[عدل]أصول مذهبه*نشأ مذهب أبي حنيفة في الكوفة مهد مدرسة الرأي، وتكونت أصول المذهب على يديه، وأجملها هو في قوله: "إني آخذ بكتاب الله إذا وجدته، فما لم أجده فيه أخذت بسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإذا لم أجد فيها أخذت بقول أصحابه من شئت، وادع قول من شئت، ثم لا أخرج من قولهم إلى قول غيرهم، فإذا انتهى الأمر إلى إبراهيم، والشعبي والحسن وابن سيرين وسعيد بن المسيب فلي أن أجتهد كما اجتهدوا".
وهذا القدر من أصول التشريع لا يختلف فيه أبو حنيفة عن غيره من الأئمة، فهم يتفقون جميعا على وجوب الرجوع إلى الكتاب والسنة لاستنباط الأحكام منهما، غير أن أبا حنيفة تميّز بمنهج مستقل في الاجتهاد، وطريقة خاصة في استنباط الأحكام التي لا تقف عند ظاهر النصوص، بل تغوص إلى المعاني التي تشير إليها، وتتعمق في مقاصدها وغاياتها.
ولا يعني اشتهار أبي حنيفة بالقول بالرأي والإكثار من القياس أنه يهمل الأخذ بالأحاديث والآثار، أو أنه قليل البضاعة فيها، بل كان يشترط في قبول الحديث شروطاً متشددة؛ مبالغة في التحري والضبط، والتأكد من صحة نسبتها إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهذا التشدد في قبول الحديث هو ما حملهُ على التوسع في تفسير ما صح عنده منها، والإكثار من القياس عليها حتى يواجه النوازل والمشكلات المتجددة.
ولم يقف اجتهاد أبي حنيفة عند المسائل التي تعرض عليه أو التي تحدث فقط، بل كان يفترض المسائل التي لم تقع ويقلّبها على جميع وجوهها ثم يستنبط لها أحكاماً، وهو ما يسمى بالفقه التقديري وفرض المسائل التي لم تقع بعد وبين أحكامها عساها إن نزلت ظهر حكمها، وهذا النوع من الفقه يقال إن أبا حنيفة هو أول من استحدثه، وقد أكثر منه لإكثاره استعمال القياس، روي أنه وضع ستين ألف مسألة من هذا النوع.

----------


## جمال الكيلاني

*تلاميذ أبي حنيفة*لم يؤثر عن أبي حنيفة أنه كتب كتاباً في الفقه يجمع آراءه وفتاواه، وهذا لا ينفي أنه كان يملي ذلك على تلاميذه، ثم يراجعه بعد إتمام كتابته، ليقر منه ما يراه صالحاً أو يحذف ما دون ذلك، أو يغيّر ما يحتاج إلى تغيير، ولكن مذهبه بقي وانتشر ولم يندثر كما أندثرت مذاهب كثيرة لفقهاء سبقوه أو عاصروه، وذلك بفضل تلاميذهِ الموهوبين الذين دونوا المذهب وحفظوا كثيرا من آراء إمامهم بأقواله وكان أشهر هؤلاء:
أبو يوسف يعقوب بن إبراهيم الأنصاري المتوفي عام(183هـ/799م)، ومحمد بن الحسن الشيباني المتوفي في عام(189هـ/805م)، وزفر بن الهذيل، وهم الذين قعدوا القواعد وأصلوا الأصول في المذهب الحنفي.
ولقد قضى الإمام أبو حنيفة عمرهُ في التعليم والتدريس ولقد تخرج عليه الكثير من الفقهاء والعلماء، ومنهم ولدهُ حماد ابن ابي حنيفة، وإبراهيم بن طهمان، وحمزة بن حبيب الزيات، وأبو يحيى الحماني، وعيسى بن يونس، ووكيع، ويزيد بن زريع، وأسد بن عمرو البجلي، وحكام بن يعلى بن سلم الرازي، وخارجن بن مصعب، وعبد الحميد ابن أبي داود، وعلي بن مسهر، ومحمد بن بشر العبدي، ومصعب بن مقدام، ويحيى بن يمان، وابو عصمة نوح بن أبي مريم، وأبو عبد الرحمن المقريء، وأبو نعيم وأبو عاصم، وغيرهم كثير.
*[عدل]تدوين المذهب*وصلت إلينا كتب محمد بن الحسن الشيباني كاملة، وكان منها ما أطلق عليه العلماء كتب ظاهر الرواية، وهي كتب المبسوط والزيادات، والجامع الكبير والجامع الصغير، والسير الكبير والسير الصغير، وسميت بكتب ظاهر الرواية؛ لأنها رويت عن الثقات من تلاميذه، فهي ثابتة عنه إما بالتواتر أو بالشهرة.
وقد جمع أبو الفضل المروزي المعروف بالحاكم الشهيد المتوفى سنة (344هـ/955م) كتب ظاهر الرواية بعد حذف المكرر منها في كتاب أطلق عليه "الكافي"، ثم قام بشرحه شمس الأئمة السرخسي المتوفى سنة (483هـ/1090م) في كتابه "المبسوط"، وهو مطبوع في ثلاثين جزءاً، ويعد من أهم كتب الحنفية الناقلة لأقوال أئمة المذهب، بما يضمه من أصول المسائل وأدلتها وأوجه القياس فيها.
*[عدل]انتشار المذهب*انتشر مذهب أبي حنيفة في البلاد منذ أن مكّن له أبو يوسف بعد تولّيه منصب قاضي القضاة في الدولة العباسية، وكان المذهب الرسمي لها، كما كان مذهب السلاجقة والدولة الغزنوية ثم الدولة العثمانية، وهو الآن شائع في أكثر البقاع الإسلامية، ويتركز وجوده في مصر والشام والعراق وأفغانستان وباكستان والهند والصين وتركيا والسعودية.
*[عدل]وفاة أبي حنيفة*لقد كان لأبو حنيفة الكثير من التلاميذ، وحسبه أن يكون من بين تلاميذه أبو يوسف، ومحمد بن الحسن، وزفر، والحسن بن زياد، وأقر له معاصروه بالسبق والتقدم، ولقد قال عنه النضر بن شميل: "كان الناس نياماً عن الفقه حتى أيقظهم أبو حنيفة بما فتقه وبيّنه"، وبلغ من سمو منزلته في الفقه ان قال فيهِ الإمام الشافعي : "الناس في الفقه عيال على أبي حنيفة".
كما كان ورعاً شديد الخوف والوجل من الله، وتمتلئ كتب التاريخ والتراجم بما يشهد له بذلك، ولعل من أبلغ ما قيل عنه ما وصفه به العالم الزاهد فضيل بن عياض بقوله: "كان أبو حنيفة رجلاً فقيهاً معروفاً بالفقه، مشهورا بالورع، واسع المال، معروفا بالأفضال على كل من يطيف به، صبورا عل تعليم العلم بالليل والنهار، حسن الليل، كثير الصمت، قليل الكلام حتى ترد مسألة في حلال أو حرام، فكان يحسن أن يدل على الحق، هاربا من مال السلطان".
وتوفي أبو حنيفة في بغداد في (11 من جمادى الأولى 150هـ/14 من يونيو 767م) ويقع قبره في مدينة بغداد بمنطقة الأعظمية في مقبرة الخيزران على الجانب الشرقي من نهر دجلة.
*[عدل]مظاهر القدوة في شخصية أبي حنيفة*احترامه وتقديره لمن علمه الفقه:
فقد ورد عن ابن سماعة، أنه قال: سمعت أبا حنيفة يقول: ما صليت صلاة مُذ مات حماد إلا استغفرت له مع والدي، وإني لأستغفر لمن تعلمت منه علماً، أو علمته علما.
سخاؤه في إنفاقه على الطلاب والمحتاجين وحسن تعامله معهم، وتعاهدهم مما غرس محبته في قلوبهم حتى نشروا أقواله وفقهه، ولك أن تتخيل ملايين الدعوات له بالرحمة عند ذكره في دروس العلم في كل أرض. ومن عجائب ما ورد عنه أنه كان يبعث بالبضائع إلى بغداد، يشتري بها الأمتعة، ويحملها إلى الكوفة، ويجمع الأرباح عنده من سنة إلى سنة، فيشتري بها حوائج الأشياخ المحدثين وأقواتهم، وكسوتهم، وجميع حوائجهم، ثم يدفع باقي الدنانير من الأرباح إليهم، فيقول: أنفقوا في حوائجكم، ولا تحمدوا إلا الله؛ فإني ما أعطيتكم من مالي شيئا، ولكن من فضل الله عليَّ فيكم، وهذه أرباح بضاعتكم؛ فإنه هو والله مما يجريه الله لكم على يدي فما في رزق الله حول لغيره.
سؤاله عن أحوال أصحابه وغيرهم من الناس، وحدث حجر بن عبد الجبار، قال: ما أرى الناس أكرم مجالسة من أبي حنيفة، ولا أكثر إكراماً لأصحابه. وقال حفص بن حمزة القرشي: كان أبو حنيفة ربما مر به الرجل فيجلس إليه لغير قصد ولا مجالسة، فإذا قام سأل عنه، فإن كانت به فاقة وصله، وإن مرض عاده.
حرصه على هيبة العلم في مجالسه؛ فقد ورد عن شريك قال كان أبو حنيفة طويل الصمت كثير العقل.
الاهتمام بالمظهر والهيئة؛
بما يضفي عليه المهابة، فقد جاء عن حماد بن أبي حنيفة أنه قال: كان أبي جميلاً تعلوه سمرة حسن الهيئة، كثير التعطر هيوباً لا يتكلم إلا جواباً ولا يخوض فيما لا يعنيه. وعن عبد الله ابن المبارك قال: ما رأيت رجلا أوقر في مجلسه ولا أحسن سمتاً وحلماً من أبي حنيفة.
كثرة عبادته وتنسكه.
فقد قال أبو عاصم النبيل كان أبو حنيفة يسمى الوتد لكثرة صلاته، وأشتهر عنه أنه كان يحيى الليل صلاة ودعاء وتضرعاً. وذكروا أن أبا حنيفة صلى العشاء والصبح بوضوء أربعين سنة. وروى بشر بن الوليد عن القاضي أبي يوسف قال بينما أنا أمشي مع أبي حنيفة إذ سمعت رجلاً يقول لآخر هذا أبو حنيفة لا ينام الليل فقال أبو حنفية والله لا يتحدث عني بما لم أفعل فكان يحيى الليل صلاة وتضرعا ودعاء، ومثل هذه الروايات عن الأئمة موجودة بكثرة، والتشكيك في ثبوتها له وجه، لاشتهار النهي عن إحياء الليل كله، وأبو حنيفة قد ملأ نهاره بالتعليم مع معالجة تجارته، فيبعد أن يواصل الليل كله. ولكن عبادة أبي حنيفة وطول قراءته أمر لا ينكر، بل هو مشهور عنه، فقد روي من وجهين أن أبا حنيفة قرأ القرآن كلهُ في ركعة.
شدة خوفه من الله :
فقد روى لنا القاسم بن معن أن أبا حنيفة قام ليلة يردد قول الله في القرآن: (بَلِ السَّاعَةُ مَوْعِدُهُمْ وَالسَّاعَةُ أَدْهَى وَأَمَرُّ) سورة القمر، آية 46، ويبكي ويتضرع إلى الفجر.
شدة ورعه؛
وخصوصا في الأمور المالية، فقد جاء عنه أنه كان شريكاً لحفص بن عبد الرحمن، وكان أبو حنيفة يُجهز إليه الأمتعة، وهو يبيع، فبعث إليه في رقعة بمتاع، وأعلمه أن في ثوب كذا وكذا عيباً، فإذا بعته، فبين. فباع حفص المتاع، ونسى أن يبين، ولم يعلم ممن باعه، فلما علم أبو حنيفة تصدق بثمن المتاع كله.
تربيته لنفسه على الفضائل كالصدقة، فقد ورد عن المثنى بن رجاء أنه قال جعل أبو حنيفة على نفسه إن حلف بالله صادقا أن يتصدق بدينار وكان إذا أنفق على عياله نفقة تصدق بمثلها.
وكان حليما صبورا، وله حلم عجيب مع العوام؛
لأن من تصدى للناس لا بد وأن يأتيه بعض الأذى من جاهل أو مغرر به، ومن عجيب قصصه ما حكاه الخريبي قال: كنا عند أبي حنيفة فقال رجل: إني وضعت كتابا على خطك إلى فلان فوهب لي أربعة آلاف درهم، فقال أبو حنيفة إن كنتم تنتفعون بهذا فافعلوه. وقد شهد بحلمه من رآه، قال يزيد بن هارون ما رأيت أحدا أحلم من أبي حنيفة، وكان ينظر بإيجابية إلى المواقف التي ظاهرها السوء، فقد قال رجل لأبي حنيفة (أتق الله)، فأنتفض وأصفر وأطرق وقال: (جزاك الله خيرا ما أحوج الناس كل وقت إلى من يقول لهم مثل هذا)، وجاء إليه رجل، فقال: (يا أبا حنيفة، قد أحتجت إلى ثوب خز)، فقال: ما لونه؟ قال: كذا، وكذا، فقال له: أصبر حتى يقع، وآخذه لك، _إن شاء الله_، فما دارت الجمعة حتى وقع، فمر به الرجل، فقال: قد وقعت حاجتك، وأخرج إليه الثوب، فأعجبه، فقال: يا أبا حنيفة، كم ثمنه؟ قال: درهماً، فقال الرجل: يا أبا حنيفة ما كنت أظنك تهزأ، قال: ما هزأت، إني اشتريت ثوبين بعشرين ديناراً ودرهم، وإني بعت أحدهما بعشرين ديناراً، وبقي هذا بدرهم، وما كنت لأربح على صديق.
الجدية والاستمرار وتحديد الهدف:
فقد وضع نصب عينيه أن ينفع الأمة في الفقه والاستنباط، وأن يصنع رجالا قادرين على حمل تلك الملكة.
ترك الغيبة والخوض في الناس. فعن ابن المبارك: قلت لسفيان الثوري، يا أبا عبد الله، ما أبعد أبا حنيفة من الغيبة، وما سمعته يغتاب عدوا له قط. قال: هو والله أعقل من أن يسلط على حسناته ما يذهب بها. بل بلغ من طهارة قلبه علىالمسلمين شيئا عجيبا، ففي تأريخ بغداد عن سهل بن مزاحم قال سمعت أبا حنيفة يقول: "فبشر عباد الَّذِينَ يَسْتَمِعُونَ الْقَوْلَ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ أَحْسَنَهُ " قال: كان أبو حنيفة يكثر من قول: (اللهم من ضاق بنا صدره فإن قلوبنا قد اتسعت له).
حرصه على بناء شخصيات فقهية تحمل عنه علمه:
وقد نجح أيما نجاح. ومن طريف قصصه مع تلاميذه التي تبين لنا حرصه على تربيتهم على التواضع في التعلم وعدم العجلة، كما في (شذرات الذهب): لما جلس أبو يوسف للتدريس من غير إعلام أبي حنيفة أرسل إليه أبو حنيفة رجلا فسأله عن خمس مسائل وقال له: إن أجابك بكذا فقل له: أخطأت، وإن أجابك بضده فقل له: أخطأت فعلم أبو يوسف تقصيره فعاد إلى أبي حنيفة فقال: "تزبيت قبل أن تحصرم". أي بمعنى:(تصدرت للفتيا قبل أن تستعد لها فجعلت نفسك زبيبا وأنت لازلت حصرما).
تصحيحه لمفاهيم مخالفيه بالحوار الهادئ:
قد كان التعليم بالحوار سمة بارزة لأبي حنيفة، وبه يقنع الخصوم والمخالفين، وروى أيضا عن عبد الرزاق قال: شهدت أبا حنيفة في مسجد الخيف فسأله رجل عن شيء فأجابه فقال رجل: إن الحسن يقول كذا وكذا قال أبو حنيفة أخطأ الحسن قال: فجاء رجل مغطى الوجه قد عصب على وجهه فقال: أنت تقول أخطأ الحسن ثم سبه بأمه ثم مضى فما تغير وجهه ولا تلون ثم قال: إي والله أخطأ الحسن وأصاب بن مسعود.
ومن مظاهر القدوة عدم اعتقاده أنه يملك الحقيقة المطلقة وأن غيره من العلماء على خطأ؛
فقد جاء في ترجمته في تأريخ بغداد عن الحسن بن زياد اللؤلؤي يقول: سمعت أبا حنيفة يقول قولنا هذا رأي، وهو أحسن ما قدرنا عليه فمن جاءنا بأحسن من قولنا فهو أولى بالصواب منا. ولقد بعث الإمام زيد الفضلَ بن الزبير وأبا الجارود إلى الامام أبي حنيفة النعمان، فوصلا إليه وهو مريض، فدعياه إلى نصرتهِ، فقال: « هو والله صاحب حق، وهو أعلم مَنْ نعرف في هذا الزمان، فاقرئاه مني السلام وأخبراه أن مرضاً يمنعني من الخروج معه ». نرجو وضع السند للحديث
*[عدل]مؤلفاته*لم يعرف وقت الامام بكثرة التدوين واكثر علمه نقل من طلابه، وعرف للإمام بعض المؤلفات في الفقه الإسلامي منها :
الفقه الأكبر، برواية حماد بن أبي حنيفة(1).
الفقه الأكبر، برواية أبي مطيع البلخي(2).
العالم والمتعلم، برواية أبي مقاتل السمرقندي(3).
رسالة الإمام أبي حنيفة إلى عثمان البتي(4).
الوصية، برواية أبي يوسف(5).
وهناك مؤلفات نسبت إليه مثل: (المقصود في الصرف)، نسب إلى أبي حنيفة في زمن متأخر كما ذكر فؤاد سزكين(6) وكتاب (الحيل) ذكره الخطيب في تاريخ بغداد(7)، وهناك مؤلفات كثيرة أوردها سزكين إلا أنها لم تشتهر كما اشتهرت الكتب الخمسة السابقة، وقد قام الدكتور محمد الخميِّس بدراستها من خلال رجال إسنادها، وخلص إلى ما يلي: "أن هذه الكتب من ناحية الرواية ووفق منهج المحدثين في النقد لا تثبت للإمام أبي حنيفة"، ومما قال: "ولم أقف على رواية صحيحة أو نسخ معتمدة حتى نقطع أنها للإمام أبي حنيفة، ولاسيما وقد صرح بعض الحنفية كالزَّبِيدي، وأبي الخير الحنفي، بأن هذه الكتب ليست من تأليف الإمام مباشرة بل هي أماليه وأقواله التي قام تلاميذه بجمعها وتأليفها(8). ولعل من أهم ما يذكر للإمام أبي حنيفة من تأليف كتاب (الآثار) والذي يرويه صاحباه أبو يوسف ومحمد بن الحسن، وهو مطبوع بالروايتين، وهو أوثق كتاب في روايات أبي حنيفة.
*[عدل]مراجع**^* الدكتور ناجي معروف- عروبة الامام الاعظم-ص543
*^* الدكتور حسان حلاق-تاريخ الشعوب الاسلامية-دار النهضة العربية-بيروت-2000-ص162
*^* الدكتور رشيد الخيون -الاديان والمذاهب بالعراق-دارالجمل-المانيا-2000-ص162
*^* فاروق حامد بدر-تاريخ أفغانستان من قبيل الفتح الاسلامي حتى الوقت الحاضر -مكتبة الاداب -القاهرة-1980-ص41-44
*^* الحافظ الذهبي: سير أعلام النبلاء، الجزء السادس، جعفر بن محمد الصادق

*[عدل]أنظر أيضا*جامع الإمام الأعظم
جمعية منتدى الإمام أبي حنيفة
كلية الإمام الأعظم
*[عدل]المصادر*ذكره ابن النديم في الفهرست (256)، والبغدادي في الفرق بين الفرق (220).
ذكره الذهبي في العلو (101)، واللكنوي في الفوائد البهية (68).
ذكره ابن النديم في الفهرست (256)، والزبيدي، في اتحاف السادة المتقين (14/2)، وحاجي خليفة في كشف الظنون (1437/2).
ابن النديم في الفهرست (256)، والزبيدي في الإتحاف (13/2-14) وغيرهما.
الزبيدي في الإتحاف (13/2-14).
تاريخ التراث العربي (50/3/1).
تاريخ بغداد (338/13).
أصول الدين عند الإمام أبي حنيفة (140).
محيي الدين عبد القادر: الجواهر المضيئة في طبقات الحنفية – تحقيق عبد الفتاح الحلو- مطبعة الحلبي – القاهرة – 1398هـ، 1978م.
الخطيب البغدادي - تأريخ بغداد – دار الكتب العلمية – بيروت – بدون تاريخ.
محمد أبو زهرة: أبو حنيفة حياته وعصره- دار الفكر العربي – القاهرة – 1997م.
عبد الحليم الجندي: أبو حنيفة بطل الحرية والتسامح في الإسلام- دار المعارف - القاهرة - 1386هـ، 1966م.
وهبي سليمان: أبو حنيفة النعمان إمام الأئمة والفقهاء- دار القلم- دمشق – 1420هـ، 1999م
أعيان الزمان وجيران النعمان في مقبرة الخيزران - وليد الأعظمي - بغداد - مكتبة الرقيم 2001م - صفحة 9.

----------


## جمال الكيلاني

*الأعظمية*من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة
* غير مفحوصة*


*الأعظمية* مدينة الامام الاعظم ابى حنيفة النعمان احد اقدم مدن العاصمة بغداد ومركز لقضاء الاعظمية, تقع شمال مركز مدينة بغداد على الجانب الشرقي لنهر دجلة.

صورة جامع الإمام الأعظم في الأعظمية في عهد الدولة العثمانيةعام 1890 تقريباً
سميت بالأعظمية على اسم الإمام الأعظم، أبو حنيفة النعمان،حيث دفن فيها, وتشغل الاعظميه موقع استراتيجي مهم في بغداد وذلك لقربها من قلب بغداد حيث تربط بين شرق بغداد وغربها, ويبلغ عدد سكانها 1,350,000 نسمه اي ما يشكل 20%من سكان بغداد حسب تقديرات الامم المتحدة لعام 2003, ومدينة الأعظمية تضم جامع الإمام الأعظم والمقبرة الملكية وكلية الإمام الأعظم وساعة الاعظمية. إضافة إلى معالم قديمة وحديثة متعددة منها جمعية منتدى الإمام أبي حنيفة التي تأسست عام 1968م. وكذلك يوجد فيها الكثير من المحال القديمة والعريقة والعديد من المدارس القديمة والحديثة النموذجية الأبتدائية والثانوية. وأيضاً عدد من الكليات والمعاهد والجامعة الإسلامية.
*محتويات*  [اعرض] 


*[عدل]نشوء المدينة وتسميتها*ويرجع تأريخ نشوء الأعظمية إلى العصر العباسي حيث كانت مقبره حالها حال الكاظمية ودفنت فيها الخيزران والدة هارون الرشيد, ثم توفي الإمام أبو حنيفة النعمان (وهو عربي الاصل من عرب العراق الذين استوطنوه قبل الاسلام [1] [2]) ودفن فيها واستمرت مقبرة الى ان أنشئت محلة صغيرة ومدرسة لتدريس فقه الامام ابي حنيفة النعمان. ولقد مرت هذه المدينة في تطورها بثلاث مراحل وهي:
المرحلة الأولى: عند نشوئها وأتساعها بعد ذلك ثم الحروب والحوادث التي أصابتها مما أدى إلى ضمورها وانحسارها وبخاصة في العهد البويهي.
المرحلة الثانية: عند تأسيس مدرسة الإمام الأعظم أبي حنيفة سنة 459هـ/1066م، وتردد العلماء إليها وانتقال مساكن العلماء والطلاب إليها مما زاد في حركتها العلمية والثقافية.
المرحلة الثالثة: عند مجيء السلطان العثماني مراد الرابع عام 1048هـ/ 1638م، وإعادة تعميرها بعد أن دمرها الصفويون، وإسكان أعداد كبيرة فيها من قبيلتي العبيد العربية وقبيلة العزة وغيرها من القبائل العربية القحطانية، الحميرية لحمايتها من الفرس.
وقد طور المدينة العثمانيون وسكنوا فيها كونهم يتبعون ملة أبو حنيفة النعمان. وكانت مدينة الأعظمية عند دفن الإمام أبي حنيفة منطقة بساتين كبيرة وبها أسواق عامرة. وكانت آنذاك تعتبر خارج المدينة المدورة التي بناها أبو جعفر المنصور. وبعد ذلك بدأ العمران والانتشار السكاني وبدأت القبائل العربية بالسكن فيها. حيث صار حول مرقد أبو حنيفة مقبرة تسمى مقبرة الخيزران ومدرسة وأسواق وبيوت.
ومع التطور الاقتصادي والأجتماعي في بغداد في فترة الثلاثينيات لغاية ثورة تموز 1958م، كانت الأعظمية أحد المناطق التي أنتقل لبناء البيوت فيها سكان المحلات البغدادية القديمة والقادمين من المدن الأخرى وخصوصاً من موظفي الدولة وضباط الجيش والطبقة البورجوازية الصغيرة. وبعكس مدينة الأعظمية القديمة المبنية على الطراز البغدادي القديم أي الحوش في الداخل فإن السكان الجدد بنوا مناطق هيبت خاتون وشارع الضباط ونجيب باشا ومناطق السفينة على طريقة الفيلات. ولقد غير ذلك طبيعة منطقة الاعظمية وجعلها تمثل خلال هذه الفترة حداثة المجتمع العراقي وفسيفسائه وهو الذي جعل الاعظمية في تلك الفترة معقلاً للحركة الاجتماعية والثقافية في البلد
قبل ايام : القى شيخ الازهر الامام الاكبر احمد الطيب في رواق الازهر محاظرة عن : ان ابو حنيفة رجل عربي النسب عراقي المولد ...وقال ان المرحوم ناجي معروف الف دراسة عن ذلك ولكن الموت خطفه قبل ان ينشرها ...وكلف كل عراقي جالس في المحاظرة ان ينشر هذه المعلومة بين العراقيين والمسؤلين لله وللتاريخ ...وانا انقلها بكل امانة واضعها باعناق اهل الاعظمية الاعزاز ...( منقولة )

[3]


*[عدل]*

----------


## جمال الكيلاني

*جامع الإمام الأعظم* أو *جامع أبو حنيفة النعمان* هو أحد المساجد والمدارس التاريخية في مدينة بغداد. المنطقة حول الجامع تدعى الأعظمية نسبة إليه وتقع في شمال بغدادعلى جهة الرصافة ويقابلها منطقة الكاظمية نسبة إلى موسى الكاظم الذي يقع فيها. بني المسجد عام 375 هـ بجوار قبر أبو حنيفة النعمان.
*محتويات*  [اعرض] 


*[عدل]تاريخه*
جامع أبو حنيفة في عام 1900


جامع أبو حنيفة في عهد الدولة العثمانية عام 1890 تقريبا
توفي أبو حنيفة في بغداد زمن ابي جعفر المنصور عام 150 هـ، ودفن في شمال بغداد في مكان سمي بعد حين بمقبرة الخيزران نسبة إلى الخيزران بنت عطاء زوج الخليفةالمهدي ووالدة الهادي وهارون الرشيد، والتي توفيت ودفنت هناك عام 173 هـ. و الامام أبوحنيفة النعمان بن ثابت بن النعمان ،من عرب العراق الذي استوطنوه قبل الاسلام[1] [2].
بني جامع عام 375 هـ، وبنيت عنده مدرسة كبيرة، ثم في عام 459 هـ (1066م)، بني مشهد وقبة على القبر وعرفت المنطقة الواقعة في جوار المشهد باسم *محلة الامام أبي حنيفة*. وكان التدريس في المدرسة قاصرا على العلوم الدينية فقط.
وقد وصف ابن جبير في رحلته إلى بغداد سنة 580 هـ (1184م) الجانب الشرقي من بغداد بما يلي:
"وبأعلى الشرقية خارج البلدة محلة كبيرة بإزاء محلة الرصافة كان باب الطاق المشهور على الشط وفي تلك المحلة مشهد حفيل البنيان له قبة بيضاء سامية في الهواء فيه قبر الإمام أبي حنيفة وبه تعرف المحلة."
ووصف ابن بطوطة مدينة بغداد بزيارته عام 727 هـ (1327م) وذكر المساجد التي تقام الجمعة فيها وهي جامع الخليفة وجامع السلطان وجامع الرصافة بالأعظمية وبينه وبين جامع السلطان نحو الميل وبقرب الرصافة قبر الامام أبي حنيفة. ولولا وجود مشهد الامام أبي حنيفة ومدرسته في بغداد لكانت المنطقة أندثرت وزالت بعد سقوط بغدادودخول هولاكو كما أندثرت مناطق عديدة منها.
أثناء وجود الصفويين في بغداد تمت ولمرات عدة هدم مشهد الامام أبي حنيفة وتحطيم المدرسة بسبب الفتنة الطائفية.
وقد لقي المشهد والمسجد بعض العناية من قبل الملك محمد بن منصور الخوارزمي بعد مجئ العثمانيين إلى بغداد عام 1534م. وشهد ذلك العام إصلاحات من قبل السلطانسليمان القانوني، فعند عودة السلطان من زيارته لكربلاء والنجف زار قبر الامام ابي حنيفة الذي كان مهدما فأمر بإعادة تشييد القبة وإعمار الجامع والمدرسة وأمر كذلك بتعميردار ضيافة وحمام وخان وأربعين إلى خمسين دكانا حوله..ثم أمر بتعمير قلعة لحراسة الجامع والمدرسة والمنطقة ووضع جنودا بلغ عددهم نحو 150 ومعهم معدات حربية ومدافع لحماية المكان.
وكانت بعد ذلك إصلاحات أخرى على يد السلطان مراد الرابع عند دخوله بغداد عام 1048 هـ (1638م) حيث جاء معه إلى الاعظمية بعض من قبيلة العبيد وسكنوا حول ضريح الإمام أبو حنيفة لحمايته.
وفي عهد المماليك وتحديدا الوالي سليمان باشا (أبو ليلة) جدد المرقد وأنشئت المنارة والقبة عام 1757م. وعام 1291 هـ (1874م) جدد بناء الجامع بأمر السلطانة والدة السلطان عبد العزيز.
وقد بقيت مدرسة الإمام الأعظم المدرسة الوحيدة في الأعظمية إلى جانب بعض الكتاتيب لتعليم القراءة والكتابة والقرآن حتى سنة 1911م حيث أعيد إعمار الجامع وتنظيم المدرسة التي سميت كلية الإمام الأعظم، وتم بنائها في عهد الدولة العثمانية، حيث طالب الشيخ العلامة نعمان الأعظمي السلطان العثماني بما لجامع أبو حنيفة من حقوق مغدورة وكانت مجلتهالتي يصدرها (تنوير الأفكار) تنطق بلسانهِ فحصل بجده وسعيه على موافقة السلطان لإنشاء كلية في الجامع، وكان للشيخ نعمان الفضل الأكبر في السعي لإنشاءها وبناءها، وتعتبر من مآثره وجليل أعمالهِ. ثم سماها دار العلوم الدينية والعربية، ثم كلية الشريعة ثم سميت مرة أخرى بكلية الإمام الأعظم. وكانت هناك بعض أعمال الترميم خلال العهد الملكي. وفي عام 1923م، صدر الأمر بإعادة (الكلية الأعظمية) وجعلها تابعة لديوان وزارة الأوقاف وصارت أكبر مدرسة دينية في العراق.
وبعد 14 تموز 1958 تم بناء برج أسطواني بارتفاع 25 م وكسي بالفسيفساء الأزرق والأبيض ليكون جاهزا لاستقبال ساعة الأعظمية التي نصبت عام 1961م وبقت تعمل بانتظام. وفي عام 1973 قامت وزارة الأوقاف بكساء البرج بصفائح من الألمنيوم المضلع باللون الذهبي.
وكانت هناك كذلك بعض إعمال الترميم خلال العهد الجمهوري، وكذلك خلال ثمانينيات القرن العشرين.


*[عدل]*

----------


## جمال الكيلاني

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/أبو_حنيفة_النعمان العربي البابلي الانباري .

----------

